# Possibly pregnant cat acting like she is on heat?



## JadeyPenrose (Jan 23, 2016)

3 weeks ago our indoor cat managed to escape, due to a faulty door latch , and we couldn't find her for around 30hours. She wasn't in heat when she went out but I know cats can go into heat if males are around and will possibly mate. 
This week we have noticed that her nipples are bigger and pinker than normal. And she's also been sleeping and eating more than usual which makes us think she may be pregnant. 
Last night and today she's started to act almost like she is on heat. She's normally very chatty and attention seeking anyway but has definitely started chatting more and constantly following us, rubbing up against us and sticking her bum in the air or rolling over. Still sleeping a lot but when she is awake only really behaving like this. 
I've heard that when cats are pregnant their hormones can make them act as though they are in heat but wanted to see if anyone had any more info on here, as all I can find is cats acting like this when they're close to giving birth. If pregnant she would be around 3 weeks now.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
How old is she out of interest?
My recommendation would be to take her to the vet and pregnant or not, get her spayed now. No point bringing more kittens into this world and your girl will thank you for it!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Can you tell us how old your girl is?



JadeyPenrose said:


> She wasn't in heat when she went out but I know cats can go into heat if males are around and will possibly mate.


An unneutered queen cycles between being on and off call, taking on average 21 days to complete a cycle. If she defiantly wasn't calling when she escaped it is highly unlikely that she would have come on call, mated and gone off call within 30 hours.



JadeyPenrose said:


> This week we have noticed that her nipples are bigger and pinker than normal. And she's also been sleeping and eating more than usual which makes us think she may be pregnant. Last night and today she's started to act almost like she is on heat. She's normally very chatty and attention seeking anyway but has definitely started chatting more and constantly following us, rubbing up against us and sticking her bum in the air or rolling over. Still sleeping a lot but when she is awake only really behaving like this.


Some queens often get pinker nipples at the time of a call, the fact she is showing other heat like signs (rolling, rubbing and assuming a bum lifted posture) would indicate that this is what is happening.



JadeyPenrose said:


> I've heard that when cats are pregnant their hormones can make them act as though they are in heat but wanted to see if anyone had any more info on here, as all I can find is cats acting like this when they're close to giving birth. If pregnant she would be around 3 weeks now.


It can happen but it is unusual. I've only had it happen twice in 16 years. For peace of mind you should take her to your vet. They will be able to give her a check over and will be able to tell you if she is pregnant or not. The onus is then on you, as a responsible owner, to get her neutered unless she is part of a registered breeding programme.


----------

